# Looking study partner for PE mechanical design!



## Mech_Engg323 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hello  Engineers,

I am planning to take PE mechanical design and preparing for it. In this COVID season, online learning is popular, so I wanted to reach out to other members and see if we can study online? Anyone willing to study on Gmail video chat or other platforms? Please message me. Thanks


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 28, 2020)

Good luck finding some study partners.


----------



## Full Stack PE (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello Mech_Engg323;

Do you still want to a study partner? I want to start studying PE mechanical design.


----------



## gregp (Feb 3, 2021)

Full Stack PE said:


> Hello Mech_Engg323;
> 
> Do you still want to a study partner? I want to start studying PE mechanical design.


I have the PE test in about 7 weeks and am looking for a study partner too. Send me a message if you would want to study together.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm also open to studying together.


----------

